# Caseous lymphadenitis blood test



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm probably going to be getting a dairy doe this winter. The herd I'm getting her from doesn't test for Cl because they don't show, and don't move their goats for breeding purposes. I had originally planned to test because Cl would be such a pain to get. I like to take my goats to various places that I teach classes and I wouldn't want to do that if I knew I would be risking infecting other's goats. The doe in question seems very healthy. No swellings scars etc... the only thing that has me worried is a little buckling who has swollen lymph nodes in front of the hind legs and a cyst on either side next to the armpits.. although the owner says that that is from where he got his C/DT shot. 

The reason I'm questioning testing is because so far as I can see the only labs that do a blood test for Cl are Waddl and UC Davis and the over night shipping for them is 77 dollars!!!!!!!!! plus 20 for the test and 20 for having the vet draw the blood. 
The other problem/con if you will is that from what I've been reading the blood test isn't really definitive. Comments on that?

What should I do? I need help and advice. Should I just trust that is the doe seems healthy then she is?
I'm going to see her (and make a final (unless she is positive for Cl) decision) tomorrow.....

Thanks,
Miranda


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

first off- it is actually very reliable ... so I am not sure why they are saying it is not - but of course the exudes of an abscess is much more definative - but as a precautionary blood test I have found it to be very accurate.

For cost - it is right about 20.00 for the first test and 10ish for each additional through WADDL since you do not live in WA. There is a $10.00 case fee no matter what you send in, then the cost of testing from then on for that shipment. For the mailing - you would call them for the FedEx number and it is WAY cheaper than - not sure how you got to 77.00 for a single vial to go over night.

I personally send my blood priority flat rate for 5.00


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I send my blood samples through priority mail too.  I just had a CL test done, and it cost me a total of $20.50. Are there any other goat people in your area that could draw the blood for you? Or maybe just an "animal person" who might could do it? I don't think overnight shipping is necessary, but I could be wrong....


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmm I'd wait and get a doe from a tested herd.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

packhillboers: I want a doe that is already lactating so that is why I am getting her from this breeder.

How long does the priority mail take? I was assuming overnight with an icepack.. is that not necessary?
As far as drawing the blood I can do that but the breeder wants her vet to do it.... But if I can get the shipping cheaper....

Thanks
M.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just tested my girls about 3 weeks ago... I drew the blood myself after researching online how to do it.. and it was really easy. I called the lab (waddl) and they gave me the fed ex shipping number, which I used to send in the samples.... then the results were in my hands by the next week! It was easy and fast and well worth the peace of mind. I would want them tested before bringing them home...
Good luck


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, yeah everything would be fine if some darn scammer hadn't decided to use Waddl's number to ship things to South America somewhere... 
M.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

> How long does the priority mail take? I was assuming overnight with an icepack.. is that not necessary?


No, overnight shipping isn't really necessary. Last time I sent in blood samples, I had the blood pulled on a Friday, and the lab preferred that I waited to ship the sample on Monday, and going by priority, I think it took about 3 days? Maybe less; I'm not super familiar with how quickly priority mail moves. But they said the blood was still perfectly fine, even though it was around 5 days old by the time they got it.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Oh yeah, and I don't use an ice pack either. I just wrap the vial in some paper towels in case of possible leakage, and then put it in two sandwich bags.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

OK that makes me a lot happier I'll sent it by priority w/out an icepack....
thanks!
M.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh and you were sending it to Waddl right? it would just suck if it got there and they said it was too old...


----------

